# Better Photos: Simple Suggestion



## leehljp (Dec 29, 2008)

After spending an hour or so making a pen, 20 minutes finding and setting up the photo scene:

Spend 2 minutes wiping down the pen; Use two two pieces of fine cloth, - or at least two pieces of paper towel. 

*Hold pen with one piece of cloth and wipe with the other. Do the whole pen this way! Look for smears and wipe off. Set the pen in place by holding the pen with the cloth or paper towel* This only takes 2 minutes and makes the pen show up MUCH better, even with a mediocre photo. 

There have been many pens posted lately in which you can see prints on the nib, pen clip, and even other parts. The rush and excitement to get a pen posted can be delayed by two minutes to clean the pen thoroughly. It will greatly improve the appeal of the pen. 

*No special skill or expensive tools needed to complete this photo improvement!*


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm guilty. My photo tent is at the shop. SO ten minutes after I start
working on it, everything is covered in dust. It is in every one of my photos.

Wiping down with one of those microfiber towels is even better.. and
probably everyone has one around. They're great for glass, too.


----------

